# AG-Guys Clen Dosing



## brodus (Sep 27, 2005)

How many MCGs per drop from the dropper?

I can't seem to figure this out, and its very important, yet its not listed anywhere.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 27, 2005)

Use the dropper to fill an oral syringe to 1 mL, and count the drops. That is 200 mcg. I usually get around 36 drops/mL with liquid orals, but it varies...


----------



## ZECH (Sep 27, 2005)

So you are saying it is around 5.5mcg per drop?


----------



## brodus (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I can just use an oral syringe.

With something as strong as clen, it would really be good for them to post something about this on their site, or use marked dropper bottles.


----------

